# Black Spots on Platy Fry



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure if this is common, I bought 1 Female orange Platy for my daughter's 10gal tank and within a week it had given birth to 7fry (all of which turned out to be mickey mouse platy) Now, about 2 weeks ago it had another set of :fish5:19 fry:fish5: (I have a 45gal tank now). About 1/4 of the fry are starting to show signs of orange color, but all of the others are staying white and are developing black spots all over their bodies... Can anyone explain the black spots... Or how my one fish has had multiple pregnancies with no males in the tank and the fry are all different?:fish9:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Livebearers can hold sperm for like 6 months. Also since the mickey mouse platys are caused by selective breeding some of the traits can come back to show in later births if they aren't kept with males of the same.


----------

